# Sticky  Pig cleverly disguised as a zebra danio



## Rainbo

Anyone know how to feed a betta, and cory cats, without a zebra danio eating over half the food? I'm surprised Marty the zebra danio can swim his abdomen is so bloated. He looks pregnant but he's the only danio in the tank (his school died off and given I have a 10 gal, planning on getting a 20 as soon as I can afford one) I doubt that's the case. 

The past 2 days I've been sticking my whole arm in the tank to sprinkle food on the bottom of the tank for the corys, but he still grabs most of Cinnabar the betta's food.


----------



## poisonousgiraffe

since he's so into food, maybe you can lure him into a plastic cup or something, and make him wait in fishy jail until the others have eaten a bit. Or maybe try faster sinking pellets? I use the New Life Spectrum sinking pellets for micro fishes, and some sink fairly quickly, so there's less time for my rasboras to steal all the food. The betta that shares the tank with the rasboras has learned to either eat the pellets while they're still at the surface, or wait until they're on the ground(or if she's lucky, the cories spawn and she eats the eggs/wigglers)

I have a school of rasboras, cory cats, and a female betta in a a 20 gallon, and I started off worried that the betta wasn't going to get enough food because the rasboras always did their feeding frenzy as the pellets sank. The betta seemed most interested in watching the cories eat the sinking algae wafers instead of the pellets I dropped right in front of her. turns out she's now the chubbiest betta I have lol


----------



## Rainbo

I doubt that I could lure him into a cup, I'd be more likely to catch the Cinnabar. I also hate to stress them out if I don't have to. I do need to figure out something. His belly is still big, but is going down a bit, and it's been 8 hours since I fed them.

Here's a picture of the little piggy so you can see why I'm worried! I know he's not supposed to be resembling a hatchet fish LOL

Last time I had a community tank I was a teenager and did everything I possibly could wrong. It was a 10 gal, and I had zebras, tiger barbs, angel fish, a betta, and a 3 spot gourami. Don't ask me how I didn't have WWIII erupt in that tank! Doing a community tank right is turning out to be a learning experience. Who would have thought how do you feed all the fish, when one is supper fast and an eating machine, would have been on the question list?


----------



## ThatFishThough

Use a pvc or largeish diameter airline to drop food to the bottom feeders and cup the betta for feeding. I’ve had the same problem with my Leopard Danios; Kicho is the only fish that won’t kill them but is also the one with the longest fins so he struggles to get food


----------



## Rainbo

ThatFishThough said:


> Use a pvc or largeish diameter airline to drop food to the bottom feeders and cup the betta for feeding. I’ve had the same problem with my Leopard Danios; Kicho is the only fish that won’t kill them but is also the one with the longest fins so he struggles to get food


Thanks. I was racking my brain trying to think up some type of straw I could use to get the food to the bottom of the tank and coming up with nothing, never thought of an airline. I ended up ordering these yesterday for the corys https://www.chewy.com/aqueon-tablets-bottom-feeder-fish/dp/124451 they looked halfway decent, I'll see how they work out when they get here. 

How would I go about cupping Cinnabar without stressing him? Honestly I don't know how he hasn't gone after Marty yet, but they get along pretty well even with Marty stealing the food.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I just went on a whole tangent of the ingredients of the Aqueon pellets before realizing that I had spent 20 minutes typing things about something that doesn't pertain to the the topic.

Now, IDK what you're going to do with 8 feet of the stuff, but here's an example of what I would use:
https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/i...xLK_yYAXiDzcCRaDqS8pZNME7v5d9-YhoC4LIQAvD_BwE

You would have to figure out the diameter of the wafers you're going to drop, but you could even fasten the PVC to the side of the aquarium so that the feeding spot is consistent for the bottom feeders.

With the Betta, you don't necessarily have to cup him. Even taking a piece of craft mesh or two and making a box with three sides (back, left side, and bottom for example) and trapping him in a top corner of the aquarium for feeding would work. Netting, Cupping, or even throwing a temporary divider in if you have the space; just gotta get creative. You could also try feeding the Danio in the back corner and the Betta in the opposite front corner.


----------

